# Μνημόνιο 3 (και ο θάνατος του εμποράκου)



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Η συζήτηση των λεξιλόγων για το Τρίτο Μνημόνιο


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2015)

1) «Λειτουργία των εμπορικών καταστημάτων την Κυριακή».
2) «Υλοποίηση όλων των συστάσεων της εργαλειοθήκης του ΟΟΣΑ». 
3) «Ιδιωτικοποίηση της ενέργειας». 
4) «Αυστηρή επανεξέταση των συλλογικών διαπραγματεύσεων». 
5) «Αυστηρή επανεξέταση των εργατικών κινητοποιήσεων». 
6) «Θα ακολουθήσει τη βέλτιστη πρακτική της ΕΕ για τις ομαδικές απολύσεις». 
7) «25 δισ. ευρώ ελληνικά περιουσιακά στοιχεία θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την επιστροφή της ανακεφαλαιοποίησης των τραπεζών». 
8) «Η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να διαβουλεύεται και να συμφωνεί με τους θεσμούς όσον αφορά όλα τα νομοσχέδια, αρκετό χρόνο πριν από την υποβολή τους σε δημόσια διαβούλευση ή στη Βουλή». 
9) «Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση θα επανεξετάσει, με σκοπό να τις τροποποιήσει, τις θεσπισθείσες νομοθετικές πράξεις που δεν συνάδουν με τη συμφωνία της 20ής Φεβρουαρίου». 
10) «Οι ελληνικές αρχές επαναλαμβάνουν την κατηγορηματική δέσμευσή τους να τηρήσουν πλήρως και εγκαίρως τις χρηματοοικονομικές τους υποχρεώσεις προς όλους τους πιστωτές τους»


Δεν ήθελα τη ρήξη, αλλά είστε σίγουροι ότι με τα παραπάνω Μένουμε Ευρώπη ή ότι μπορούμε να τηρήσουμε αυτό που λέει η πρώτη υπογραφή μου; :) :scared:


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Έστω ότι υπάρχουν μέτρα τα οποία εκφράζουν την ιδεοληψία των εταίρων και δεν θεωρούνται αποτελεσματικά σε σχέση με τον επιδιωκόμενο σκοπό (να γίνουμε σοβαρό ευρωπαϊκό κράτος, όχι τα άλλα που έχουμε στους εφιάλτες μας). Ας τα εφαρμόσουμε, με σοβαρότητα, και ας αξιοποιήσουμε το πείραμα για να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα. Όταν θα παράγουμε πλεονάσματα και κάποια μέτρα έχουν αποδειχτεί αναποτελεσματικά, μπορούμε ωραιότατα να ψηφίσουμε και να τα αλλάξουμε — κανένας δεν θα μας πει τίποτα. Το ερώτημα είναι βέβαια αν η συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση μπορεί να εφαρμόσει με σοβαρότητα μέτρα στα οποία δεν πιστεύει. Γιατί, αν τα υπονομεύει η ίδια πρώτη απ’ όλους, θα βγάλουμε όλοι τα λάθος συμπεράσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2015)

Αν θέλεις να συζητήσεις σοβαρά και ειδικότερα για κάθε ένα θέμα από αυτά, Άζι, καθώς και για άλλα σημεία που δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται όπως η αποπολιτικοποίηση της δημόσιας διοίκησης (υποθέτω ότι συμφωνείς σε αυτό και δεν το ανέφερες) ευχαρίστως. Προς το παρόν:

(1) Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεκάδες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων δουλεύουν τις Κυριακές (ανάμεσά τους και εμείς, οι μεταφραστές). Εγώ θα ήθελα να δούλευαν και οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, αν είναι δυνατόν.

(2) Προφανώς υπάρχουν δεκάδες πράγματα εδώ, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά, αυτή είναι μια δέσμευση που ανέλαβαν και οι προηγούμενοι και ο τωρινός πρωθυπουργός εδώ και καιρό (πριν από το Μνημόνιο 3, δηλαδή). Από τα πράγματα που έχω ακούσει ότι περιέχονται, δεν βλέπω κάποιο που να εξευτελίζει τη ζωή μου.

(3) Εδώ πραγματικά θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω επιχειρήματα γιατί εξευτελίζει τη δική μου ζωή η ιδιωτικοποίηση της ενέργειας (που δεν προβλέπεται έτσι ακριβώς, αλλά τεσπα). Μια και δεν αναφέρεις τις άλλες ιδιωτικοποιήσεις (λιμάνια, αεροδρόμια κλπ) υποθέτω ότι αυτές δεν σε ενοχλούν και θα με ενδιέφερε μια αντιπαράθεση των αιτίων για τη διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση.

(4-6) Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε μια *συνολική* σύγκριση των εργασιακών κλπ συνδικαλιστικών που ισχύουν σε εμάς σε αντιπαράθεση με τις «βέλτιστες πρακτικές της ΕΕ». Το λέω αυτό επειδή παρακολουθώ κάτι απεργίες που γίνονται εδώ και μήνες σε ευρωπαϊκές χώρες και δεν είδα να εμποδίζεται κανείς. Αλλά βέβαια, στην κουλτούρα της ΕΕ είναι αδιανόητο ο συνδικαλιστής να εξαργυρώνει τη δημοφιλία του ή τις πρακτικές του με βουλευτικά ή κυβερνητικά αξιώματα.

(7) Από πού να ανακεφαλαιωθούν οι (υπό δημόσια ιδιοκτησία, θυμίζω) συστημικές τράπεζές μας όταν περήφανα χαρίσαμε τα 11,5 δις που ήταν διαθέσιμα για τον σκοπό αυτό στο ΤΧΣ και μειώθηκε η χρηματιστηριακή αξία τους σε βαθμό εκμηδενισμού αυτό το εξάμηνο; Από τις καταθέσεις; Μα μόνο δημόσια κεφάλαια και αποταμιεύσεις συνταξιούχων έχουν μείνει εκεί μέσα πια. (Παρένθεση: κάτι Καναδοί που είχαν βάλει μερικά δις στη Eurobank τα έχασαν στο 100% και τα κλαίνε πια.)

(9-10) Θεωρώ σημαντικές αυτές τις παραγράφους επειδή εμένα με εξευτελίζει πραγματικά κάθε κυβέρνησή μου που διανοείται καν να μην τηρήσει την υπογραφή της. Συνεπώς, θεωρώ και αυτά τα δύο σημεία αυτονόητα, ακόμη και αν αλλάζαμε πλανήτη.

Άφησα σκοπίμως το (8) τελευταίο. Είναι το σημείο που μοιάζει να πονάει περισσότερο. Είναι το σημείο που δείχνει σε ποιο βαθμό αναξιοπιστίας έφτασε η χώρα στο τελευταίο εξάμηνο (βλ. και τα 9-10 περί αυτού). Όμως δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Και στα προηγούμενα μνημόνια υπήρχε η λογική αυτής της συνεργασίας (ήταν τότε που «μπαινόβγαινε η τρόικα στα υπουργεία») και δυστυχώς, η νέα πρόνοια έγινε απαραίτητη αφού η πρακτική του τελευταίου πενταμήνου έδειξε την απόλυτη μη διάθεση συνεργασίας των υπουργών και της κυβέρνησης.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2015)

Σοβαρά θέλω να συζητήσουμε αλλά όχι κομματικά. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μου πεις τι έγινε τους 5 μήνες, αλλά τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Και εγώ βρίσκω λάθη πολλά στους 5 μήνες. Δεν είμαι οπαδός, είμαι πολίτης. Μόνο οι οπαδοί ειρωνεύονται, κράζουν και λοιδωρούν καθετί, επειδή δεν το κάνει η δική της κομματική προτίμηση και το έχω δει ουκ ολίγες φορές και εδώ από ορισμένους (λίγους ευτυχώς) και γι' αυτό απείχα. Αλλά τώρα έχουμε την πολυπόθητη συμφωνία και είπα να ακούσω τη δική σας γνώμη που ξέρω πόσο τη θέλατε. Εγώ επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν ήθελα τη ρήξη, αλλά όχι και συμφωνία πάση *θυσία*. Επίσης, το δικό μου σχόλιο είναι ότι θέλω να πιστέψω ότι θα έρθει η ανάπτυξη, θα έρθει η ανάκαμψη, θα γίνουμε πρωτίστως πολίτες με συνείδηση και παιδεία. Όλα αυτά ήταν τα θέλω μου από μικρός και δεν τα είδα ποτέ και τα θεωρώ και αιτία της τωρινής μας κατάστασης. Επίσης, δεν μου πήγε ποτέ στη ζωή μου ο ρόλος της Κασσάνδρας, αλλά ακόμα και τις καλύτερες προθέσεις να έχει ο τωρινός πρωθυπουργός, δεν βλέπω πώς μπορούν να πετύχουν όλοι αυτοί οι στόχοι και το πρωτογενές να γίνει 3,5 το 2018 (μεταξύ πολλών άλλων), ώστε να μη συζητάμε πάλι τα ίδια σε 3 χρόνια. Τέλος, δεν βλέπω πώς και πότε θα καλυτερεύσει η ζωή των ανθρώπων, ώστε να φτάσει σε ένα αξιοπρεπές (λέξη της γλώσσας μας και όχι του Σύριζα) επίπεδο. Δεν ξέρω πόσο έχετε επηρεαστεί εσείς που κυρίως μιλάτε σε αυτά τα θέματα και διαχειρίζεστε τη Λεξιλογία, αλλά απ' όσο ξέρω υπάρχει σίγουρα κόσμος που έχει επηρεαστεί περισσότερο και από εσάς και από μένα. Και αυτός είναι ο γνώμονας, όχι ας πούμε οι πλούσιοι που έγιναν λιγότερο πλούσιοι, αλλά πάντα θα έχουν ευκαιρίες... Είναι ο μέσος πολίτης που έχασε τη δυνατότητα μέσω της δουλειάς του να πραγματοποιήσει αυτά που μέσω της δουλειάς του, επαναλαμβάνω, ήταν αυτονόητα για τον ίδιο και τα παιδιά του. Μεγάλο θέμα με πολλές παραμέτρους, αλλά πολύ σημαντικό για μένα τον ίδιο και για τους γύρω μου... 

Συμφωνώ με τον νίκελ στη σοβαρότητα και την ευκαιρία που μας δίνεται να αναμορφώσουμε το κράτος και πραγματικά εύχομαι με όλη μου την καρδιά να το πετύχει. 

Και περνάω στα σημεία για τον δόκτορα: 

1) «Λειτουργία των εμπορικών καταστημάτων την Κυριακή». Κι εγώ έχω δουλέψει Πάσχα και Πρωτοχρονιά, αλλά λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς μου από την οποία πληρώνομαι ή πληρωνόμουν άμεσα. Κι επειδή το κάνω εγώ, δεν σημαίνει πως θέλω να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. Ουτοπικό μεν, αλλά θα ήθελα και οι μεταφραστές να έχουν σαββατοκύριακα και αργίες, όχι να τα χάσουν οι άλλοι! 
Με τι μισθό και εργασιακές συνθήκες θα δουλεύουν οι υπάλληλοι τις Κυριακές; Θολό το τοπίο. Και τι τσουνάμι θα ξεκινήσει αυτό; Μήπως και οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που λες; Οι ιδιωτικές; Οι βιομηχανίες; Τα σχολεία; Και αυτοί που θα δουλεύουν 24/7 με 200 ευρώ τον μήνα θα λογίζονται ως εργαζόμενοι που ζουν τη ζωή τους ή ως άνεργοι; Και οι μητέρες τι θα κάνουν; Οι οικογένειες θα υπάρχουν; Και μη μου πείτε δα ότι δεν προλαβαίνετε να κάνετε τα ψώνια σας 6 μέρες και περιμένετε την Κυριακή για να τα κάνετε! Ας μας δώσουν και αυξήσεις τότε για να τα ξοδεύουμε τις Κυριακές... :) 
2) «Υλοποίηση όλων των συστάσεων της εργαλειοθήκης του ΟΟΣΑ». Καλά και κακά μέτρα. Όλα ανεξαιρέτως πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν όμως. Χωρίς κουβέντα ή δυνατότητα προσαρμογής στα ελληνικά δεδομένα. 
3) «Ιδιωτικοποίηση της ενέργειας». Ποιος θα την πάρει και με τι αντίτιμο; Μεγάλη ιστορία... Σε δύσκολη συγκυρία θα ξεπουλήσεις τον λιγνίτη (φυσικό πλούτο) στον Μπόμπολα ή σε γερμανικές εταιρίες; Ή σε όποιον, χωρίς κέρδος για το κράτος; Και με τι επιπτώσεις στους πολίτες; 
4) «Αυστηρή επανεξέταση των συλλογικών διαπραγματεύσεων». Δηλαδή; Κατάργηση ή χαλάρωσή τους; Κατώτατος μισθός; Ασφάλιση; Θα υπάρχουν; 
5) «Αυστηρή επανεξέταση των εργατικών κινητοποιήσεων». Συμφωνώ για την παρακώλυση των υπολοίπων και την υπερβολή των απεργιών, αλλά θα ρωτάμε τον εργοδότη ή τους θεσμούς αν θα κάνουμε απεργία για δίκαια αιτήματα; Ή μήπως η ζωή των εργαζομένων είναι δίκαιη και δεν έχουν λόγο να διαμαρτύρονται; Να το κάνουμε σαν τους Ιάπωνες; Μην ξεχνάμε ότι κάποιοι έκαναν αγώνες για το πενθήμερο, για τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα, άσχετα αν τώρα όλα αυτά έχουν επανέλθει δριμύτερα! 
6) «Θα ακολουθήσει τη βέλτιστη πρακτική της ΕΕ για τις ομαδικές απολύσεις». Βέλτιστη πρακτική και ομαδικές απολύσεις στην ίδια πρόταση; Με τι κριτήρια; 
7) «25 δισ. ευρώ ελληνικά περιουσιακά στοιχεία θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την επιστροφή της ανακεφαλαιοποίησης των τραπεζών». Ε, ναι, αλλά κάποιος πονηρός θα πει πάντα ότι όλα γι' αυτές γίνονται... ;) 
8) «Η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να διαβουλεύεται και να συμφωνεί με τους θεσμούς όσον αφορά όλα τα νομοσχέδια, αρκετό χρόνο πριν από την υποβολή τους σε δημόσια διαβούλευση ή στη Βουλή». Ασχολίαστο... Μένουμε Ευρώπη ή η Ευρώπη μένει σ' εμάς; Σε διορθώνω, δόκτορα. Δεν έφτασε το τελευταίο εξάμηνο εκεί, αλλά το τελευταίο 5χρονο... ;)
9) «Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση θα επανεξετάσει, με σκοπό να τις τροποποιήσει, τις θεσπισθείσες νομοθετικές πράξεις που δεν συνάδουν με τη συμφωνία της 20ής Φεβρουαρίου». Οι 100 δόσεις που έσωσαν νοικοκυριά; Αυτές θα επανεξεταστούν; Μήπως να δώσουν αυτοί και pound of flesh;
10) «Οι ελληνικές αρχές επαναλαμβάνουν την κατηγορηματική δέσμευσή τους να τηρήσουν πλήρως και εγκαίρως τις χρηματοοικονομικές τους υποχρεώσεις προς όλους τους πιστωτές τους» Ε, ναι, αν γίνει αυτό, τότε ίσως να είμαστε ελάχιστα καλύτερα. 

Κάθε λόγος, έχει και αντίλογο. Δεν κάνω αντίλογο για να τον κάνω, όμως. Δεν ανήκω σε κάποιο κόμμα. Έχω προβληματιστεί και απογοητευτεί εξαιρετικά πολύ από όλες τις τακτικές των 5,5 χρόνων, εξού και οι ερωτήσεις για τις οποίες δεν ξέρω την απάντηση. Πιο πολύ όμως έχω απογοητευτεί από τον τρόπο που μας εξευτελίζουν και απαιτούν παρέμβαση στη ζωή μας. Εσείς θα πείτε ότι εμείς φταίμε αποκλειστικά. Εγώ θα πω ότι φταίμε μεν, αλλά ας πάρουμε το μερίδιο που μας αναλογεί. Το υπόλοιπο ας το πάρουν οι "εταίροι" και οι βέλτιστες πρακτικές τους. 

Και τέσσερα πράγματα για το τέλος: 1) Δόκτορα, εμείς δεν συμφωνούμε και τσακωνόμαστε, αλλά μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι. Καταλαβαίνω από τα γραφόμενά σου ότι συμφωνείς 100% με ό,τι μας λένε να κάνουμε. Επειδή όμως ζεις στην Ελλάδα και όχι στη Γερμανία, θα ήθελα να δεις και λίγο τις επιπτώσεις που θα έχουν στην ελληνική καθημερινότητά σου. Και αν όχι στη δική σου, στους γύρω σου. 

2) Δεν ξέρω αν θα απαντήσω σύντομα, γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολη περίοδος, λόγω επίβλεψης και ανάγνωσης πτυχιακών και για να γράψω αυτά που έγραψα έκλεψα χρόνο από τη δουλειά που έχει μείνει πίσω με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν. Θα διαβάσω όμως τις απαντήσεις κάποια στιγμή. 

3) Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα καταφέρουμε να γίνουμε καλύτερο κράτος μέσα απ' όλα αυτά.

4) Δεν είμαι καλός στα ποστ-σεντόνια. Τα γράφω, αλλά πάντα υπάρχει κάτι περισσότερο να γράψεις. Το διευκρινίζω, για να μη μου πείτε ότι δεν τα συμπεριέλαβα όλα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2015)

Διάβασα αυτό και το μεταφέρω εδώ. Σε ό,τι αφορά τις προτροπές που δέχονται έξωθεν οι Έλληνες να τα κάνουν όλα ρημαδιό, να αυτοκτονήσουν ηρωικά και να βγουν από την Ευρώπη, τα όσα λέει με εκφράζουν μέχρι κεραίας. Ιδίως όταν οι προτροπές αυτές έρχονται από ανθρώπους που ζουν σε δυτικές, καπιταλιστικές χώρες και μας κουνούν το δάχτυλο από τον καναπέ τους.

Alexis Tsipras: Hero, Traitor, Hero, Traitor, Hero

How easy it is to be ideologically pure when you are risking nothing. When you are not facing shortages, the collapse of social cohesion, civil conflict, life and death. How easy it is to demand a deal that would plainly never be accepted by any of the other Eurozone member states. How easy brave decisions are when you have no skin in the game, when you are not counting down, as I am, the last twenty-four doses of the medication which prevents your mother from having seizures. 
[...]
In the last few hours I have been told that Greece "should just #Grexit NOW"; that we have "a wonderful climate and could easily be self-sufficient"; that we "should adopt bitcoin and crowdfunding to circumvent monetarism"; that "the US would send us medicine". None of these people are suggesting that this should happen in their own country, you understand. Just Greece, so they can see what happens. Most of them live in states with centrist governments, which espouse austerity, but guarantee a steady supply of the latest iPad to the shops. All of them, without exception, could have negotiated a much better deal with a knife to their throat; could have been braver. 

My question to those critics is: What battles are you fighting in your country, city, town, right now? And at what risk? Are you not, in fact, just as bad as the hardcore austerity ideologues that want to experiment with a "toy country", with people's lives, and see how it pans out?
​


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2015)

Και αυτό: Revolution by proxy

These modern-day wannabe Lord Byrons come to the country for a few days, thoughtlessly invade our everyday lives and try to describe it in broad brushstrokes and stereotypes drawn from their often-scant knowledge of our mythology and history. And it is a reality that is so complex, even we have become dumbstruck, sleep-deprived observers. The result of their attitude is irritating statements such as a recent tweet by British journalist Paul Mason in which he likened those who oppose government policy to the Greeks who collaborated with the Nazis in World War II, but also in the calls from Nobel Prize-winning (and other) columnists urging the Greeks to proudly vote “no” in Sunday's referendum. Paul Krugman, Joseph Stiglitz and Wolfgang Munchau felt compelled to inform us that they supported the government line in the vote – all from the comfort of their offices in New York, Brussels and London.

Their personal revolution is one carried out by proxy – we are the protagonists and they mere spectators. Their Western way of life, not just in its material aspects but also in terms of its values, is guaranteed. Our position in Europe is at stake and these helpless romantics are calling on us to commit suicide in the name of resistance.

[...] I have complete respect for a long-term unemployed person railing against the creditors. But I have little tolerance for a foreign journalist who has written the prologue in a book by former Finance Minister Yanis Varoufakis – which, it is worth noting, has been republished since his resignation – who gets all his leaks first from the former minister and then goes on to chide, using divisive language, those who voted “yes.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2015)

Άζι, θα απαντήσω τώρα σε αυτά τα γενικά, επειδή ο αντίλογος που φέρνεις είναι κυρίως φοβικός --με την έννοια ότι φοβάσαι τι θα γίνει αν τα πράγματα πάνε στραβά. Όμως αυτό ακριβώς δεν πρέπει να αφήσουμε να γίνει. Αρκετά αφήσαμε τα τελευταία 5,5 χρόνια ακόμη και εξόφθαλμα ψέματα να γίνουν εναλλακτική πραγματικότητα ή εναλλακτικό μας μέλλον. Ούτε εγώ θέλω να γίνει οτιδήποτε από αυτά τα στραβά που περιγράφεις. Δεν είναι όμως νομοτελειακό ότι θα γίνουν, και για να μη γίνουν χρειάζεται διαφάνεια και γνώση. Και έντιμη συζήτηση, όπως το λες.



azimuthios said:


> Κάθε λόγος, έχει και αντίλογο. Δεν κάνω αντίλογο για να τον κάνω, όμως. Δεν ανήκω σε κάποιο κόμμα. Έχω προβληματιστεί και απογοητευτεί εξαιρετικά πολύ από όλες τις τακτικές των 5,5 χρόνων, εξού και οι ερωτήσεις για τις οποίες δεν ξέρω την απάντηση. Πιο πολύ όμως έχω απογοητευτεί από τον τρόπο που μας εξευτελίζουν και απαιτούν παρέμβαση στη ζωή μας. Εσείς θα πείτε ότι εμείς φταίμε αποκλειστικά. Εγώ θα πω ότι φταίμε μεν, αλλά ας πάρουμε το μερίδιο που μας αναλογεί. Το υπόλοιπο ας το πάρουν οι "εταίροι" και οι βέλτιστες πρακτικές τους.



Μα αυτό ακριβώς κάνουμε. Αυτό κάνουν όλοι οι αιρετοί πρωθυπουργοί μας εδώ και 5,5 χρόνια. Φτάνουν στο αμήν και διαπιστώνουν ότι αν γίνει η στραβή θα καταντήσουμε ραγδαία χώρα της υποσαχάριας Αφρικής. Είναι τόσο τρομακτική η συνειδητοποίηση αυτού του γεγονότος που αναζητούμε κάθε λογής άλλες εξηγήσεις πέρα από τις προφανείς. Κάπου διάβασα (Ροιτερς, ίσως) ότι προχτές βομβάρδιζαν τον πρωθυπουργό οι Φινλανδοί και οι Σλοβένοι επειδή η Ελλάδα δεν κάνει τις αναγκαίες προσαρμογές. Ο Τσίπρας έχει τώρα κάτι που δεν είχαν οι προηγούμενοι: την αντιπολίτευση μαζί του. Φαίνεται όμως να μην έχει κάτι που είχαν οι προηγούμενοι: κόμμα να τον στηρίξει. Χρειάζονται και τα δύο όμως, και χρειάζεται κοινωνία με κοινό στόχο.



azimuthios said:


> Δόκτορα, εμείς δεν συμφωνούμε και τσακωνόμαστε, αλλά μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε σαν φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι. Καταλαβαίνω από τα γραφόμενά σου ότι συμφωνείς 100% με ό,τι μας λένε να κάνουμε. Επειδή όμως ζεις στην Ελλάδα και όχι στη Γερμανία, θα ήθελα να δεις και λίγο τις επιπτώσεις που θα έχουν στην ελληνική καθημερινότητά σου. Και αν όχι στη δική σου, στους γύρω σου.



Άζι, δεν καταλαβαίνεις την οπτική μου. Δεν έχει σημασία αν _εγώ_ συμφωνώ 100% ή 80% με ό,τι μας λένε να κάνουμε, επειδή τα έχει υπογράψει ο πρωθυπουργός της χώρας μας, άρα *είναι, πρέπει να είναι* δική μας απόφαση. Μου είναι αδιανόητο να πιστέψω ότι εγώ θα γνωρίζω περισσότερα σε οτιδήποτε από τον πρωθυπουργό. Άρα πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ την απόφασή του και να πορευτώ σύμφωνα με το πλαίσιο που συμφώνησε. Πιέστηκε; Προφανώς. Κάθε πρωθυπουργός της κρίσης πιέστηκε και έκανε σωστούς και λάθος χειρισμούς.

Ας πιάσει τη φοροδιαφυγή η (όποια) κυβέρνηση και ας ρίξει τα έσοδα στο ταμείο ανεργίας, π.χ. Ας πουλήσει ανταγωνιστικά τη ζάχαρη από τα απαρχαιωμένα κρατικά εργοστάσια που ξανανοίγει και ας διοχετεύσει τα κέρδη στη μείωση της φαρμακευτικής δαπάνης. Ας απαλλαγεί από τέσσερις φρεγάτες (και τους γαλονάδες τους) και ας εφοδιάσει με σεντόνια τα νοσοκομεία. (Προφανώς μπορώ να συνεχίσω με δεκάδες παραδείγματα.)

Και σε παρακαλώ επί προσωπικού, για πρώτη και τελευταία φορά, να μην κάνεις κανενός είδους υποθέσεις για τις συνέπειες της κρίσης στην καθημερινότητά μου και των γύρω μου αφού δεν έχεις την παραμικρή ιδέα τι συμβαίνει στο σπίτι μου, όπως δεν ξέρω κι εγώ (και δεν με αφορά) τι συμβαίνει στο δικό σου, αλλά δεν προσπαθώ να σε κρίνω από αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2015)

*Ο θάνατος του εμποράκου;*

Ας πιάσουμε αυτό το θέμα (που μπορεί και να εξελιχτεί σε δικό του νήμα), αρχίζοντας από την τοποθέτηση του Άζι και με επικουρικά τσιτάτα από μια προσωπική αλληλογραφία και αποσπάσματα από σημερινή ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη (12 παρά 15, Βήμα ΦΜ) του προέδρου των φαρμακοποιών κ. Λουράντου.

Πρώτα, δύο χαρακτηριστικά που άκουσα από τον Λουράντο στη συνέντευξή του (δεν άκουγα με απόλυτη προσοχή, θα υπάρχουν κι άλλα καλά):



> (1) Αν πάνε τα μησυφα στα σ/μ, θα πάει η ασπιρίνη στα 6 ευρώ.
> (2) Αν ανοίξει φαρμακείο ένας μη φαρμακοποιός, θα πιέζει τον υπάλληλο φαρμακοποιό να προωθεί είδη από τα οποία βγάζει περισσότερο κέρδος.



Μα αν πάει η ασπιρίνη στα 6 ευρώ στα Σ/Μ, προφανώς ο κόσμος θα συνεχίσει να αγοράζει από τα φαρμακεία, ενώ προφανώς όταν ο επιχειρηματίας είναι φαρμακοποιός θα πουλάει με ζημία....​
Προσθέτω εδώ ένα τσιτάτο από γνωστό μου, μικροεπαγγελματία, σε συζήτησή μας:



> Εμένα ας πούμε αυτό το μέτρο μπορεί να με κλείσει τελείως. Θα δείξει. Επίσης κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα αυξήσει το εξωτερικό έλλειμμα, γιατί τα μεγάλα καταστήματα που επωφελούνται από τέτοιου είδους απελευθερώσεις έχουν κατά κανόνα εισαγόμενα προϊόντα και ανήκουν σε αλλοδαπές εταιρείες = διπλή έξοδος χρήματος.



Η απάντησή μου: Γιατί; Γιατί θα σε κλείσει τελείως; Πού και πώς ανταγωνίζεσαι το μεγάλο κατάστημα την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα; Να πω ότι το συγκριτικό σου πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι ήδη ανοίγεις την Κυριακή, να το συζητήσω. Και εδώ που τα λέμε, γιατί δεν έχουμε ανταγωνιστικά δικά μας προϊόντα και ανταγωνιστικές δικές μας εταιρείες;​
Και τελειώνω με τις ανησυχίες του Άζι.



azimuthios said:


> 1) «Λειτουργία των εμπορικών καταστημάτων την Κυριακή». Κι εγώ έχω δουλέψει Πάσχα και Πρωτοχρονιά, αλλά λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς μου από την οποία πληρώνομαι ή πληρωνόμουν άμεσα. Κι επειδή το κάνω εγώ, δεν σημαίνει πως θέλω να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. Ουτοπικό μεν, αλλά θα ήθελα και οι μεταφραστές να έχουν σαββατοκύριακα και αργίες, όχι να τα χάσουν οι άλλοι!
> Με τι μισθό και εργασιακές συνθήκες θα δουλεύουν οι υπάλληλοι τις Κυριακές; Θολό το τοπίο. Και τι τσουνάμι θα ξεκινήσει αυτό; Μήπως και οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες που λες; Οι ιδιωτικές; Οι βιομηχανίες; Τα σχολεία; Και αυτοί που θα δουλεύουν 24/7 με 200 ευρώ τον μήνα θα λογίζονται ως εργαζόμενοι που ζουν τη ζωή τους ή ως άνεργοι; Και οι μητέρες τι θα κάνουν; Οι οικογένειες θα υπάρχουν; Και μη μου πείτε δα ότι δεν προλαβαίνετε να κάνετε τα ψώνια σας 6 μέρες και περιμένετε την Κυριακή για να τα κάνετε! Ας μας δώσουν και αυξήσεις τότε για να τα ξοδεύουμε τις Κυριακές... :)



Πουθενά στην ΕΕ δεν εργάζονται οι άνθρωποι 24/7. Στη Γερμανία, μάλιστα, οι μεταφραστές έχουν από τις καλύτερες αμοιβές στην ΕΕ (αλλά ίσως έχουν θωρακίσει και καλύτερα το επάγγελμά τους). Οι σοβαρές βιομηχανίες ναι, πρέπει να δουλεύουν 24/7 --και το κάνουν, άλλωστε, και στην Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορεί να έχουν σχολάζοντα εξοπλισμό.

Επίσης, κάποιες (πολλές) δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν Σ/Κ ή/και 24/7 από παλιά: οι συγκοινωνίες, η αστυνομία, τα νοσοκομεία, ο στρατός, τα κεντρικά ταχυδρομεία, τα μουσεία, οι αρχαιολογικοί χώροι, οι δημόσιες περίφρακτες παραλίες, τα γυμναστήρια. Πώς λύνουν εκεί το μισθολογικό θέμα και τα ωράρια; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μη δουλεύουν π.χ. τα ΚΕΠ, οι τράπεζες (χμμμφ!), οι εφορίες και οι πολεοδομίες με ευρύτερο ωράριο.

Το ύψος των μισθών, και κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να το καταλάβουμε αυτό, εξαρτάται από το ΑΕΠ που παράγουμε. Αν παράγουμε περισσότερο και το κατανέμουμε δικαιότερα, θα μοιράζεται σε περισσότερους και θα είναι περισσότερο.

Και ναι, για κάποιους που δουλεύουν όλη την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα μπορεί να χρειάζονται να πάνε σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες ή να ψωνίσουν το απόγευμα ή και την Κυριακή. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάτι υποχρεωτικό· τη δυνατότητα πρέπει να έχουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, κάποιες (πολλές) δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν Σ/Κ ή/και 24/7 από παλιά: οι συγκοινωνίες, η αστυνομία, τα νοσοκομεία, ο στρατός, τα κεντρικά ταχυδρομεία, τα μουσεία, οι αρχαιολογικοί χώροι, οι δημόσιες περίφρακτες παραλίες, τα γυμναστήρια.


Και μη δημόσιες: ο τύπος, τα περίπτερα, οι καφετέριες, τα εστιατόρια, τα ΜΜΜ, τα ζαχαροπλαστεία, οι φούρνοι, τα ταξί κ.ο.κ. Ίσως είναι προσφορότερο να γράψουμε εδώ όσους δεν δουλεύουν τις Κυριακές, όχι όσους δουλεύουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απάντησή μου: Γιατί; Γιατί θα σε κλείσει τελείως; Πού και πώς ανταγωνίζεσαι το μεγάλο κατάστημα την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα; Να πω ότι το συγκριτικό σου πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι ήδη ανοίγεις την Κυριακή, να το συζητήσω. Και εδώ που τα λέμε, γιατί δεν έχουμε ανταγωνιστικά δικά μας προϊόντα και ανταγωνιστικές δικές μας εταιρείες;​


​
Well, ας πω μονάχα αυτό και ξαναγυρνώ στην τρύπα μου:
Γιατί το ανταγωνιστικό μου πλεονέκτημα είναι ακριβώς ότι ανοίγω και την Κυριακή, που δεν ανοίγει αυτός. Το ότι δεν έχουμε ανταγωνιστικά προϊόντα οφείλεται σε διάφορους λόγους, όμως δεν αποκτάς ανταγωνιστικά προϊόντα απ' την μια στιγμή στην άλλην. Είναι ίσως καλύτερο να φροντίσεις σαν κράτος να αναδιαρθρώσεις την δομή και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της οικονομίας σου προτού προβείς σε επικουρικά μέτρα απελευθέρωσής της.

Επίσης τα μεγάλα καταστήματα έχουν κι άλλα ατού στα χέρια τους, όπως τον στυγνό εκβιασμό των μικροπρομηθευτών, που αναγκάζονται να πουλάνε σε χαμηλότερες τιμές και που σε βάθος χρόνου σημαίνει είτε ότι θα κλείσουν είτε ότι θα κάνουν εκπτώσεις στην ποιότητα (το οποίο σχεδόν πάντα συνεπάγεται και εκπτώσεις στην ασφάλεια), πράγμα που είναι σε βάρος του καταναλωτή. Η μείωση των επιλογών του προμηθευτή με το κλείσιμο μικρών και μεσαίων επιχειρήσεων μόνο καλό δεν είναι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2015)

Λέτε πολλά και δεν προλαβαίνω, όπως είπα, αλλά θα κάνω μια μικρή διευκρίνιση στο ποστ 475. Άλλο η δημόσια υπηρεσία ή τα ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα (ταξί, μεταφραστές, σεκιούριτι, συγκοινωνίες και λοιπά επαγγέλματα που δουλεύουν με βάρδιες και ρεπό ή όποτε θέλουν χωρίς περιορισμό). Να προσθέσω τους νοσηλευτές και τους γιατρούς φυσικά. 

Το εμπορικό κατάστημα δεν έχει νόημα για μένα. *Η αγοραστική δύναμη του καθενός από εμάς έχει μειωθεί, όχι τόσο ο χρόνος για να πάμε στην αγορά*. (Ο χρόνος έχει μειωθεί επειδή κάνουμε δυο-τρεις δουλειές για να τα φέρνουμε βόλτα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο καπέλο). Ο υπάλληλος όμως που δουλεύει σε κατάστημα, θα δουλεύει εκεί 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα με μίνιμουμ μισθό (κανείς δεν θα του δίνει παραπάνω για την Κυριακή και θα τον εκβιάζουν και με απόλυση, αν δεν συμφωνήσει, όπως έχει γίνει ήδη σε καταστήματα τις φορές που άνοιξαν Κυριακές). Και ξαναλέω, αν ο κόσμος δεν έχει χρήματα να αγοράσει, δεν θα τον σώσει τον καταστηματάρχη η μία μέρα παραπάνω, ακόμα και αν την κάναμε 48 αντί για 24 ώρες! 

Για τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες το φωνάζω καιρό ότι είναι αδιανόητο να πρέπει να πάρεις άδεια από τη δουλειά σου για να τακτοποιήσεις μια υπόθεσή σου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Ο υπάλληλος όμως που δουλεύει σε κατάστημα, θα δουλεύει εκεί 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα με μίνιμουμ μισθό (κανείς δεν θα του δίνει παραπάνω για την Κυριακή και θα τον εκβιάζουν και με απόλυση, αν δεν συμφωνήσει, όπως έχει γίνει ήδη σε καταστήματα τις φορές που άνοιξαν Κυριακές).


Το έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ μέσα κάπου. Για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρειάζονται λοιπόν αδέκαστες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες (που σημαίνει καταγγελία και άμεση αντίδραση) και καθαρός και έντιμος συνδικαλισμός (χωρίς κολλητιλίκια με τα αφεντικά). Και όποιος δεν προσλάβει επιπλέον προσωπικό να μην ανοίξει έξτρα ώρες (έτσι έγινε στην Κύπρο, άλλωστε).

Αλλά όταν δεν τηρείται αυτή η βασική αρχή, πώς να είναι ανταγωνιστικός μετά ο μικροέμπορος;

Και ένα τελευταίο: αν δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό ενδιαφέρον (επειδή δεν υπάρχουν εισοδήματα κλπ), γιατί να ανοίξει ο ιδιοκτήτης το μαγαζί του κυριακάτικα και να μην πάει για μπάνιο;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και ένα τελευταίο: αν δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό ενδιαφέρον (επειδή δεν υπάρχουν εισοδήματα κλπ), γιατί να ανοίξει ο ιδιοκτήτης το μαγαζί του κυριακάτικα και να μην πάει για μπάνιο;


Ή, για να επαναδιατυπώσω: εφόσον αυτό που λείπει από τον καταναλωτή είναι χρήμα, και όχι χρόνος, τότε γιατί διαμαρτύρεται η μισή αγορά που δεν μπορεί να ανοίγει τις Κυριακές που θα ανοίγει η υπόλοιπη μισή;


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/07/13/explainer-6-big-questions-about-the-deal-to-save-greece-and-what-comes-next/?tid=sm_fb


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2015)

Διαβάζω ότι στα νέα μέτρα προβλέπονται περικοπές αλλά διατηρείται η ετήσια επιδότηση των 600 εκατομμυρίων του ταμείου της ΔΕΗ. Ξέρει κανείς αν αληθεύει;


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Ο υπάλληλος όμως που δουλεύει σε κατάστημα, θα δουλεύει εκεί 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα με μίνιμουμ μισθό (κανείς δεν θα του δίνει παραπάνω για την Κυριακή και θα τον εκβιάζουν και με απόλυση, αν δεν συμφωνήσει, όπως έχει γίνει ήδη σε καταστήματα τις φορές που άνοιξαν Κυριακές).



Ουσιώδες λάθος: το ωράριο του εργαζόμενου παραμένει το ίδιο και ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπορεί να ξεπερνάει τις 48 ώρες την εβδομάδα που ορίζει σαν μέγιστο η ΕΕ. Αν ένα κατάστημα ανοίγει 9-2 και 5-8 τις καθημερινές και 8-4 το Σάββατο (που είναι το ελάχιστο που έχω δει), μιλάμε ήδη για ωράριο 48 ωρών. Άρα ο καταστηματάρχης θα πρέπει να προσλάβει υπαλλήλους για τις επιπλέον ώρες (νέες θέσεις εργασίας) ή να αλλάξει το ωράριο του υπαλλήλου του. 
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν είναι κάθε εργοδότης μπαμπούλας. Μάλιστα το βρίσκω απίθανο να είναι μπαμπούλας ο καταστηματάρχης που έχει μια μικρή επιχείρηση με έναν- δύο υπαλλήλους, που τους έχει χρόνια και τους εμπιστεύεται τα κλειδιά του μαγαζιού και το ταμείο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2015)

Τώρα, με αφορμή αυτά που λέει ο Αζιμούθιος, να πω κι εγώ τα δικά μου:
Ξεκινάω με disclaimer ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι ακόμα ενημερωμένη για όλα όσα συμφωνήθηκαν και θα περιμένω να δω τί θα γίνει με τα πιο πολλά. 
Ένα πράγμα που βλέπω ότι δυσκολευόμαστε να καταλάβουμε στην Ελλάδα- και γι'αυτό φταίνε πολλά και πολλοί- είναι ότι ο κόσμος αλλάζει. Ο κόσμος πάντα αλλάζει, στην ουσία, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζήτημα. Ο κόσμος αλλάζει και κάποιες αλλαγές πρέπει να γίνουν για να μη μείνουμε στον 20ό αιώνα, όταν οι άλλοι βρίσκονται στον 21ο. Άλλες αλλαγές είναι απαραίτητες γιατί πρέπει να τηρήσουμε διεθνείς συνθήκες που τις υπογράψαμε για το καλό μας (το Κυότο π.χ.). 
Μερικά από αυτά που αλλάζουν ή έχουν αλλάξει και που εμείς τα αγνοούμε κολλημένοι στο βόλεμά μας:
α. Όλο και περισσότερες δουλειές γίνονται με αυτοματισμούς και χωρίς την παρέμβαση ανθρώπων. Που σημαίνει ότι λιγοστεύουν συνεχώς οι χειρωνακτικές δουλειές που δεν απαιτούν ιδιαίτερα προσόντα. Αυτό δεν είναι επιστημονική φαντασία, είναι πραγματικότητα η οποία από τις αρχές του 21ου αιώνα έχει αρχίσει να επιταχύνεται ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με π.χ. την περίοδο 90-00. 
β. Η ενέργεια είναι το μεγάλο διεθνές ζήτημα. Αφήνω για την ώρα την ενεργειακή ασφάλεια, που είναι διεθνές γεωπολιτικό ζήτημα, και κοιτάζω μόνο ό,τι επηρεάζει την καθημερινότητά μας. Κινούμαστε ταχύτατα προς την μαζική ηλεκτροδότηση (μετάφραση: στο μέλλον όλα θα είναι ηλεκτρικά, κι η θέρμανση, και τα ιχ και όλα). Αυτή είναι η απόφαση που έχουν λάβει όλες οι χώρες, κι όλοι οι οργανισμοί που συμμετέχουμε. Και έχει και ημερομηνία για την Ευρώπη, 2030 πρώτος στόχος, 2050-2060 ο επόμενος.
γ. Υποσύνολο του (α): Επικοινωνία- ίντερνετ: νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πω πολλά. Με την αύξηση των πωλήσεων μέσω διαδικτύου, το ωράριο των καταστημάτων θα είναι ζήτημα που θα αφορά λίγους. Ομοίως κι ο αριθμός προσωπικού- δεν χρειάζεσαι πολύ προσωπικό για να έχεις ιντερνετομάγαζο, και δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι η Αμαζον. Ομοίως, γιατί να μην έρθει κι η εποχή που πολλές από τις συναλλαγές μας με το δημόσιο θα γίνονται διαδικτυακά και όλες τις ώρες (τέρμα οι ουρές κι οι αγενείς υπάλληλοι, μικρότερες ανάγκες σε προσωπικό κλπ). 
δ. Βρισκόμαστε στο σημείο που πρέπει πλέον να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα αποτελέσματα της υπογεννητικότητας του 60 και δώθε. Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, είναι γεγονός ότι οι ηλικιωμένοι στην Ελλάδα είναι περισσότεροι από τους νέους και επομένως και οι συνταξιούχοι είναι περισσότεροι από τους εργαζόμενους, οι δομές που είχαμε φτιάξει για να εξυπηρετούνται τα πλήθη δεν είναι πλέον απαραίτητες (π.χ. δεν έχουμε ανάγκη τόσες πολλές θέσεις για φοίτηση στα πανεπιστήμια, που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουμε ανάγκη και τόσους πολλούς πανεπιστημιακούς), ενώ από την άλλη χρειάζονται άλλες δομές για τις νέες ανάγκες (π.χ. δομές για την φροντίδα των ηλικιωμένων, ειδικά αυτών που δεν έχουν συγγενείς).

Και άλλα πολλά. 
Οι μεταρρυθμίσεις που μας ζητάνε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση είναι. Μέχρι τώρα, η πολιτική όλων των κυβερνήσεων από το 1981 και δώθε ήταν ό,τι νομοθεσία βγάζει η ΕΕ την ψηφίζουμε όπως είναι και πάλι καλά που ασχολείται η ΕΕ με τέτοια μακροπρόθεσμα ζητήματα, γιατί έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να ασχοληθούν οι βουλευτές μας. Κι από εφαρμογή, βλέπουμε. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί Άζι τόση επιφυλακτικότητα στα εργασιακά της ΕΕ. Η ΕΕ έχει κανονισμούς που προστατεύουν τους πολίτες από την αυθαιρεσία του "κακού κεφαλαίου". Σε σημείο μάλιστα που το ΗΒ* έχει αποχωρήσει από τα εργασιακά της ΕΕ (και στους κλάδους που δεν μπορεί να αποχωρήσει, καταστρατηγούνται στα κρυφά και με κίνδυνο να πληρώσουν χοντρά πρόστιμα). Βλέπω περισσότερο το φόβο της αλλαγής, παρά ουσιώδεις λόγους ανησυχίας.

Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν ζητήματα που προκύπτουν από τη συμφωνία, που δεν θα είναι θετικά κατά τη γνώμη μου. Π.χ. περικοπές σε συντάξεις- αύξηση της φορολογίας. Δυστυχώς, κάποια από αυτά είναι αναπόφευκτα λόγω της στάσης μας από την αρχή της κρίσης (και βλέπεις ότι δεν κάνω διάκριση ανάμεσα σε κυβερνήσεις), που δεν ξέρω πώς, αποφάνθηκαν όλοι ότι θα προσποιηθούμε ότι κάνουμε μεταρρυθμίσεις, θα μαζεύουμε χρήματα απ'όπου βρούμε και θα περάσει κι αυτό βρε, και σε πεντέξι χρονάκια θα είμαστε εκεί που ήμασταν και πριν- μπανανία που κουτσολειτουργεί- και θα πληρώνουν οι κουτόφραγκοι. Αναφέρθηκα πιο πάνω στο ότι οι νομοθέτες μας από το '81 και δώθε ανακάλυψαν ότι αρκούσε να επικυρώνουν τα της ΕΕ και δεν χρειαζόταν μακροπρόθεσμος στρατηγικός σχεδιασμός. Ε, στο ίδιο πνεύμα ήταν κι η απόφαση για μέτρα- πασαλείμματα μέχρι να περάσει κι αυτό. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που εγώ ήμουνα πάντα υπέρ μιας κυβέρνησης τεχνοκρατών. Κανονικής όμως, όχι αυτηνής που είχαμε με δυο- τρεις εκτός πολιτικής και με εκατό κομματικούς υπουργούς και υφυπουργούς. Τώρα θα μας σώσουν τα εξής:
α. το ότι η οικονομική ύφεση έχει τελειώσει και έτσι θα αυξηθεί η διεθνής οικονομική δραστηριότητα και πάλι, αν την εκμεταλλευτούμε
β. το ότι αν υπάρξει βελτίωση εσωτερικά στους επόμενους μήνες/ χρόνια, θα μπορέσουμε να ανακαλέσουμε ή να μην εφαρμόσουμε καν κάποια από αυτά που μας ζητάνε

και θα μας χαντακώσουν τα εξής:
α. πεσσιμισμός ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για βελτίωση κι όλα είναι μάταια
β. φόβος ότι όλοι θέλουν το κακό μας
γ. απροθυμία να δοκιμάσουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό/ φόβος της αλλαγής

Δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξη με αυτά, γιατί ενδιαφέρον για νεοτερισμούς και αφοβιά στην αλλαγή έχουν οι μορφωμένοι, οι κοσμοπολίτες, οι ευφυείς, οι ενημερωμένοι κι εμείς στους δείκτες ευφυίας, παιδείας, ενημέρωσης και αισιοδοξίας είμαστε πάτος (κι αυτό το λέω εγώ που θα έχεις δει πόσο υπερασπίζομαι την Ελλάδα και τα στραβά της). 
Επίσης, οι αλλαγές έρχονται συνήθως από πάνω και από τη νεολαία. Η νεολαία που βλέπω δεν με αισιοδοξεί ιδιαίτερα. Τα χρόνια της αφθονίας ανακαλύψανε τις ΜΚΟ, την πολιτική ορθότητα και τον φαντεζί εθελοντισμό (μαζί με τα τατουάζ και την αλλαγή κινητού κάθε έξι μήνες, όλα μια μόδα είναι), αλλά π.χ. εξακολουθούν να παπαγαλίζουν πολιτικά συνθήματα και να περιμένουν να τους στρώσουν το κόκκινο χαλί. 

* Με βάση αυτό που είπα θα νομίσει κανείς ότι στο ΗΒ οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα ούτε ωράριο, αλλά συμβαίνει το ακριβώς αντιθετο. Και δεν είναι παράδοξο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 16, 2015)

Πολύ σύντομα: Δεν φοβάμαι την αλλαγή, SBE. Δεν ξέρω από πού άντλησες αυτή την εντύπωση. Είμαι σκεπτικός ως προς την εφαρμογή των μέτρων και τα βαθιά ριζωμένα συμφέροντα που θα αντισταθούν σε κάθε αλλαγή. 

Το ότι ο κόσμος αλλάζει είναι δεδομένο. Το αν είναι πάντα προς το καλύτερο είναι υπό συζήτηση. Εργασιακά για παράδειγμα πάμε προς τον 19ο αιώνα και όχι προς τον 22ο αιώνα... ;)


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2015)

Δεν είπα ότι φοβάσαι εσύ, είπα ότι φοβούνται όλοι οι Έλληνες, γι'αυτό πάντα αντιστέκονται στις αλλαγές. 
Εργασιακά αν πηγαίνουμε στα κοινώς εφαρμοσμένα στην ΕΕ ΚΑΙ με αυστηρή εφαρμογή τους εντός Ελλάδας, πηγαίνουμε μπροστά, πολύ μπροστά. 
Δεν αρκεί να την έχεις τη νομοθεσία, πρέπει και να την εφαρμόζεις.


----------



## rogne (Jul 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εργασιακά αν πηγαίνουμε στα κοινώς εφαρμοσμένα στην ΕΕ ΚΑΙ με αυστηρή εφαρμογή τους εντός Ελλάδας, πηγαίνουμε μπροστά, πολύ μπροστά.



Ναι, έτη φωτός μπροστά... Διαβάζω, για παράδειγμα: "Το 2011, σχεδόν 5 εκατομμύρια μισθωτοί στη Γερμανία είχαν ως μοναδική επαγγελματική τους δραστηριότητα μία _minijob_*"

* Οι _minijobs _του ανταγωνιστικού τομέα, που εμφανίστηκαν με τις μεταρρυθμίσεις Hartz (το 2005), αμείβονται με μισθό κατώτερο των 450 ευρώ τον μήνα (όποια κι αν είναι η διάρκεια της εργασίας). Υπόκεινται σε ιδιαίτερο καθεστώς κοινωνικής ασφάλισης. Μέχρι το 2013, απαλλάσσονταν ουσιαστικά από εργοδοτικές ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (υγείας, αναπηρίας και γήρατος) και τα συνακόλουθα δικαιώματα των μισθωτών (ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορά τη σύνταξη). Το 2013, συμπεριέλαβαν την πληρωμή εισφορών γήρατος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2015)

Πόσοι εργαζόμενοι στη Γερμανία είναι μπλοκάκηδες παρά τη θέλησή τους;
Τι ποσοστό πληρώνεται όποτε το θυμηθεί ο εργοδότης;
Πόσοι απολύονται χωρίς να ακολουθηθεί η νόμιμη διαδικασία και χωρίς να έχει αυτό επιπτώσεις στον εργοδότη;
Πόσες γυναίκες απολύονται στην εγκυμοσύνη τους;
Πόσοι εργοδότες πληρώνουν εν γνώσει τους λάθος εισφορές, τους πιάνουν και τη γλυτώνουν με ένα πρόστιμο μόνο (χωρίς να χρειαστεί να συμπληρώσουν τις εισφορές), και σε πόσους από αυτούς αυτό γίνεται κάθε χρόνο εν γνώση του ΟΑΕΔ, του ΣΔΟΕ κλπ;

Επιπλέον από πότε Γερμανία = ΕΕ; Σουηδία, Γαλλία, Αυστρία, Ιρλανδία κλπ δε μετράνε;
Σου φαίνεται ότι στη Γαλλία π.χ. είναι αδύνατο να απεργήσει κανείς; Ή ότι στην Ιρλανδία δεν επωφελήθηκε ο μέσος εργαζόμενος από την ανάπτυξη της οικονομίας της; Ή μήπως έχει πάψει η Σουηδία να είναι πρότυπο για πολλούς;
Ακόμα κι ο μέσος Άγγλος, που η χώρα του είναι έξω από τα εργασιακά της ΕΕ, έχει καλύτερη μεταχείριση στη δουλειά, περισσότερη κρατική στήριξη και πολύ καλύτερες προοπτικές από τον μέσο Έλληνα εργαζόμενο. Και περισσότερη αξιοπρέπεια. 
Αμάν πια με την ξενοφοβία. 
Είδαμε και το σύστημα της Ελλάδας τί αποτελεσματικό που ήταν μέχρι σήμερα. Οι επαγγελματικές επιλογές για τους περισσότερους είναι ανύπαρκτες. Οι εργοδότες κάνουν κουτοπονηριές και κανένας δεν πάει να τις καταγγείλει. Η ΓΣΕΕ σφυρίζει ανέμελα στον αέρα και οργανώνει διαμαρτυρίες μόνο αν πρόκειται για καμιά φαντεζί επιχείρηση που θα τραβήξει τη δημοσιότητα. Πας για συνέντευξη και σου κάνουν αδιάκριτες ερωτήσεις που δεν έχουν σχέση για τη δουλειά και δε λέει κανείς τίποτα. Για να μην πιάσουμε την παρενόχληση.


----------



## rogne (Jul 16, 2015)

Ναι, δεν χρειάζεται να παρανομούν οι εργοδότες στη Γερμανία, έχουν νομιμοποιηθεί τα καλά και τα συμφέροντα.

Φαντάζομαι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι το εξαγόμενο εργασιακό μοντέλο στην Ευρώπη δεν είναι ούτε το σουηδικό ούτε το γαλλικό ούτε το αγγλικό ούτε κανένα άλλο. Το γερμανικό είναι, και γι' αυτό έχω κι άλλες ομορφιές να προσθέσω (σε επόμενη ευκαιρία). Και πάλι ωστόσο, δεν συνέκρινα καθόλου το ελληνικό μαζί του, για να ισχυριστώ ξενοφοβικώς τι καλά που είμαστε εδώ κάτω (αν είναι δυνατόν). Απλώς να έχουμε υπόψη μας τι είδους "πρόοδος" έρχεται. Με την κατάλληλη νομιμότητα, και οι παράνομοι νόμιμοι θα γίνουν κι εδώ. Ήδη γίνονται δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

Είχα συντάξει ένα τεράστιο ποστ με πληθώρα στοιχείων γι' αυτές τις mini-jobs και το έφαγε η διαδικτυακή μαρμάγκα. Οπότε, μερικά στοιχεία από μνήμης, επειδή δεν είναι εύκολη πάντα η μεταφορά εργασιακών μοντέλων από τη μια νομοθεσία στην άλλη.

Η «μικροαπασχόληση» όπως είναι η επίσημη ορολογία επιτρέπεται για 50 εργάσιμες (ή 2 μήνες) μάξιμουμ τον χρόνο, με ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό με τον εργοδότη, ασφαλιστικό πλαίσιο όπως περιέγραψε ο rogne και _μέγιστη_ αποζημίωση 450€ μηνιαίως. Μπορεί να ασκείται και από δικαιούχους επιδόματος ανεργίας ή άλλων επιδομάτων κλπ. Αν η αποζημίωση από Mini-jobs ξεπεράσει τα 450 μηνιαίως (π.χ. από δύο εργασίες παράλληλα) τότε αλλάζει το νομοθετικό καθεστώς που διέπει τον εργαζόμενο (μη με ρωτήσετε πώς και γιατί εκτός αν μου πληρώσετε μεροκάματο να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο).

Εμένα μου φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά σαν ένας ακόμη τρόπος ενίσχυσης των επιδομάτων ανεργίας (αν και είναι ρύθμιση που πηγαίνει πολλές δεκαετίες πίσω, δεν είναι φρέσκια ιδέα δηλαδή, αλλά και πάλι δεν κάθισα να μελετήσω την εξέλιξη). Ίσως χρησιμεύει και για κάποια οπτική βελτίωση των στατιστικών (αλλά πόσο άραγε, με 2 μήνες μέγιστο για τα 5 εκατ. που είπε ο rogne στα 42,5 εκατ. Γερμανών εργαζομένων).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2015)

Αυτό το καθεστώς, ότι επιτρέπονται κάποιες ώρες εργασίας με συγκεκριμένα όρια ως συμπλήρωμα του επιδόματος ανεργίας ξέρω ότι ισχύει και στην Πορτογαλία. 

Στην Ελλάδα, κάποιος που εισπράττει το πενιχρό επίδομα ανεργίας δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή παρά να το συμπληρώνει με μαύρη εργασία. Είναι καλύτερο αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

Υπάρχει απόλυτη αδυναμία σύγκρισης των ελληνικών με τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα. Οι στρεβλώσεις της οικονομίας μας αρχίζουν πλέον και γίνονται όχι απλώς ορατές αλλά και ζωτικά κρίσιμες. Είναι προφανές ότι το 30% της ορατής συνολικής ανεργίας (που δεν περιλαμβάνει τη μειωμένη έως ανύπαρκτη απασχόληση των ΕλΕπ) και το 60% της ανεργίας των νέων δεν συμβαδίζουν με τα ορατά θεμελιώδη της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Το όποιο χρήμα κινείται ακόμη και σε πολλά παράλληλα κανάλια. Η μαύρη εργασία και η φορο/εισφοροδιαφυγή/αποφυγή, ως ανάγκη επιβίωσης πια, δεν επιτρέπουν εύκολα την αντιστοίχιση με στατιστικά στοιχεία άλλων ευρωπαϊκών χωρών. Επιπλέον, παράγοντες όπως το κόστος ζωής γίνονται ακόμη πιο σημαντικοί όταν το εισόδημα συμπιέζεται προς τα κάτω.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2015)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω ότι στο βαθμό που δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, η ζωή σε κάποιες πόλεις* της Γερμανίας είναι φτηνότερη από ό,τι είναι στην Ελλάδα, ιδίως σε ό,τι αφορά βασικά αγαθά όπως σουπερμάρκετ. Το κοινωνικό κράτος επίσης βρίσκεται σε καλύτερη κατάσταση. Δεν σημαίνει βέβαια αυτό ότι είναι τα πράγματα ρόδινα, ωστόσο αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι γίνονται προσπάθειες ενίσχυσης των οικονομικά ασθενέστερων.

Στην Ελλάδα αντίθετα το κράτος παίρνει τα αποθεματικά του ΟΑΕΔ για να πληρώσει το δημόσιο. 

_________
*Μιλάω από όσα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, ίσως να είναι και σε όλες, δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 17, 2015)

Μια παράκληση προς Μοδεράτορες-ιδιοκτήτες: θα ήθελα να φύγει το όνομά μου από την εκκίνηση αυτού του νήματος. Δεν σκόπευα ποτέ και ούτε σκοπεύω στο μέλλον να ανοίξω πολιτικό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία. Μπορεί να συνεισφέρω πού και πού, αλλά όχι να το ξεκινήσω κιόλας... Αν πάλι δεν γίνεται, ας είναι. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!



nickel: Έκανα μια πρόχειρη προσθήκη δικού μου μηνύματος στην αρχή του νήματος.


----------



## rogne (Jul 17, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό το καθεστώς, ότι επιτρέπονται κάποιες ώρες εργασίας με συγκεκριμένα όρια ως συμπλήρωμα του επιδόματος ανεργίας ξέρω ότι ισχύει και στην Πορτογαλία.
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα, κάποιος που εισπράττει το πενιχρό επίδομα ανεργίας δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή παρά να το συμπληρώνει με μαύρη εργασία. Είναι καλύτερο αυτό;



Διευκρίνιση (αφορά και τα στοιχεία του Δρ.): Έγραψα ότι 5 εκατομμύρια μισθωτοί στη Γερμανία ζούσαν το 2011 _αποκλειστικά _από μια minijob, όχι από minijob + επίδομα ή από οποιονδήποτε άλλο συνδυασμό. Η "μικροαπασχόληση" α λα γερμανικά *δεν *είναι τρόπος ενίσχυσης των επιδομάτων ανεργίας, αν και στη θεωρία συνδυάζεται πράγματι μαζί τους. Είναι απλούστατα τρόπος ενίσχυσης της "απασχόλησης", δηλ. καταπολέμησης και της ανεργίας και της... εργασίας μαζί. 

Συμφωνώ κατά τα λοιπά ότι η σύγκριση οποιασδήποτε ευρωπαϊκής χώρας με την Ελλάδα είναι μήλα και πορτοκάλια. Μόνο και μόνο η ευρωπαϊκή αντίληψη περί νομιμότητας (οι νόμοι ισχύουν και εφαρμόζονται, τελεία) σε συνδυασμό με τα υψηλά αφετηριακά στάνταρ κοινωνικού κράτους στην Ευρώπη (τα οποία βέβαια πέφτουν ολοένα) αρκούν για να πετάξουν την ημετέρα πατρίδα σε εντελώς άλλη κατηγορία. Φανταστείτε ωστόσο μια εργασιακή μεταρρύθμιση τύπου Σρέντερ-Χαρτς να έρχεται και να εφαρμόζεται στην ελληνική ζούγκλα, και όχι σε ένα κοινωνικό κράτος όπως το γερμανικό (στο οποίο εφαρμόστηκε για να το υπονομεύσει). Εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κανείς τι όλεθρος επακολουθεί (διορθώνω: τι όλεθρος έχει ήδη λάβει χώρα, και έπεται συνέχεια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

rogne said:


> Διευκρίνιση (αφορά και τα στοιχεία του Δρ.): Έγραψα ότι 5 εκατομμύρια μισθωτοί στη Γερμανία ζούσαν το 2011 _αποκλειστικά _από μια minijob, όχι από minijob + επίδομα ή από οποιονδήποτε άλλο συνδυασμό.


Το είδα, αλλά νόμισα ότι υπήρξε κάποια παρεξήγηση. Εννοείς με 800 ευρώ ετήσιο εισόδημα; Μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο (να το πω ευγενικά) αλλά... Μπορείς να δώσεις πηγή να το ψάξω λίγο;

(Παρεμπ, το 2011 ήταν 400 ευρώ το μάξιμουμ).


----------



## rogne (Jul 17, 2015)

Γαλλική παραπομπή (έχω τονίσει το στοιχείο που απαντά, νομίζω, στην εύλογη απορία σου, Δρ.):



> ...les effectifs en mini-jobs exercés en sus d'une activité rémunérée (déjà comptabilisés dans les chiffres d'emploi du fait de leur activité principale) ont fortement progressé, de 840 000 personnes, passant de 1,69 million de personnes en 2004 à 2,53 millions en 2011 ; ceux exercés comme seule activité ont en revanche augmenté de seulement 81 000 entre 2004 et 2011 (à 4,9 millions, *dont 66 % de femmes*)...



Πηγή: http://www.tresor.economie.gouv.fr/File/382976 (σ. 3)

*Edit*: Βλέπω τώρα ότι ίσως είναι παρεξηγήσιμος ο τονισμός μου... Εννοώ ότι όπου είναι τόσο μεγάλο το ποσοστό της γυναικείας απασχόλησης, είθισται να συμπεραίνουμε οικονομική στήριξη από πηγές εκτός της αγοράς εργασίας (οικογένεια, κυρίως). Το οποίο συμπέρασμα ισχύει βέβαια και για τους άντρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

Ευχ, θα το ψάξω (όσο μπορώ με τα στοιχειώδη γαλλικά μου). Ειλικρινά, με εντυπωσιάζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

Να πω ότι παρά τη μεγάλη έκπληξή μου, οι αριθμοί που έδωσε ο rogne φαίνονται εύλογοι (ιδίως στο χρονικό τους πλαίσιο). Λίγο ψάξιμο στον κεντρικό ιστότοπο της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας που ελέγχει αυτές τις mini-jobs (http://www.minijob-zentrale.de/DE/0_Home/node.html) μου έδειξε ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια οι εργασίες αυτές μειώνονται (προς όφελος κανονικών θέσεων εργασίας). Εδώ υπάρχει η πιο πρόσφατη έκθεση (1ο τρίμηνο 2015) με πολλά στατιστικά. Με πολύ βιαστικό ξεφύλλισμα είδα ότι ο αριθμός έχει πέσει στα 6,5 εκατ. και επίσης ότι ο μεγάλος αριθμός των γυναικών της γαλλικής έκθεσης δικαιολογείται από το ότι με τέτοιες θέσεις εργασίας καλύπτονται και βοηθητικές οικιακές εργασίες.

Μεταφέροντας στα δικά μας (με 6,5/42,5 =περ. 15% στο ποσοστό εργαζομένων) θα έλεγα ίσως (με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη) ότι πρόκειται για μια καταγραφή και νομιμοποίηση μέρους της μαύρης εργασίας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2015)

Μετάφραση του πλαισίου που μας δίνει ο rogne:

Πλαίσιο 2 : mini-Jobs, midi-Jobs, ein euro Jobs

Οι όροι «μικροαπασχόληση» και «μεσοαπασχόληση» προσδιορίζουν συμβάσεις με χαμηλό μισθό, που αντιστοιχούν σε μικρό αριθμό ωρών απασχόλησης. Η μικροαπασχόληση πριν από τους νόμους Hartz, με το νόμο Hartz II αυξήθηκε το μέγιστο πλαφόν του μισθού από τα 325 € σε 400 € μηνιαίως και δημιουργήθηκε μια βαθμίδα ακόμα, η μεσοαπασχόληση, με όριο μισθού στα 800 €* .
Οι θέσεις εργασίας με μικροαπασχόληση υπόκεινται σε μηδενικές ή μειωμένες εισφορές κοινωνικής ασφάλισης. Ο συντελεστής εργοδοτικών εισφορών για εργαζόμενο που αμείβεται με κάτω από 400 € μηνιαίως είναι υψηλότερος από αυτόν για έναν «κανονικό» μισθωτό (ποσοστό εργοδοτικών εισφορών κοινού δικαίου περίπου 28% αντί περίπου 20%). Πρόσωπα που απασχολούνται με μικροαπασχόληση δεν έχουν δικαίωμα σε επιδόματα ανεργίας και έχουν προαιρετικά συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα: εάν το επιθυμεί ο μισθωτός με μικροαπασχόληση, μπορεί να καταβάλλει μειωμένες συνταξιοδοτικές εισφορές ύψους 4,9 %, οι οποίες του χορηγούν παρόμοια δικαιώματα με τις εισφορές υπό το καθεστώς του κοινού δικαίου. Ένας εργαζόμενος με μικροαπασχόληση δεν έχει δικαιώματα ασθενείας στο βαθμό που ο εργοδότης δεν καταβάλλει εισφορές κοινωνικής ασφάλισης. Ωστόσο, ο εργαζόμενος μπορεί να επωφεληθεί από κάλυψη ασθενείας εάν έχει άλλη δραστηριότητα που του δίνει σχετικά δικαιώματα ή εάν έχει παρόμοια δικαιώματα από άλλο πρόσωπο της οικογένειάς του.
Οι δουλειές με καθεστώς μεσοαπασχόλησης υπόκεινται σε προοδευτική κλίμακα εισφορών κοινωνικής ασφάλισης μέχρι τον πλήρη συντελεστή όταν ο μισθός φτάσει τα 850 ευρώ. Πρόσωπο που εργάζεται με καθεστώς μεσοαπασχόλησης έχει συνολικά τα ίδια δικαιώματα με μισθωτό που υπόκειται πλήρως σε εισφορές κοινωνικής ασφάλισης.
Από το 2004 παρατηρείται αύξηση των μέσων αυτών, καθώς και των ein-euro jobs (_δουλειά του ενός ευρώ_, μέσο εισόδου στον μη εμπορικό τομέα που δημιουργήθηκε από το νόμο Hartz IV, στο οποίο ο δικαιούχος συνεχίζει να λαμβάνει το επίδομά του πλέον «αποζημίωσης» τουλάχιστον ενός ευρώ την ώρα για εργασία κοινής ωφελείας).



Οι εργαζόμενοι με καθεστώς μικροαπασχόλησης που ασκείται επιπλέον κάποιας αμειβόμενης εργασίας (και που αποτυπώνονται ήδη στους αριθμούς απασχόλησης λόγω της κύριας δραστηριότητάς τους) έχουν αυξηθεί σημαντικά, από 840 000 άτομα, σε 1,69 εκατομμύρια το 2004 σε 2,53 εκατομμύρια 2011. Αντιθέτως, όσοι οι εργαζόμενοι με καθεστώς μικροαπασχόλησης ως κύρια δραστηριότητα αυξήθηκαν από μόλις 81.000 μεταξύ 2004 και 2011 (σε 4,9 εκατομμύρια, των οποίων το 66 % είναι γυναίκες).
Οι εργαζόμενοι με καθεστώς μικροαπασχόλησης αυξήθηκαν από 1,19 εκατομμύρια το 2007 σε 1,37 εκατομμύρια το 2011 (εκ των οποίων το 74 % είναι γυναίκες).
Από το πρώτο έτος πλήρους εφαρμογής τους, το 2005, οι εργαζόμενοι με ein-euro job ήταν πάνω από 200.000. Το μέσο συνέχισε να αυξάνεται έως το 2009, με πάνω από 320.000 εργαζομένους αυτής της κατηγορίας, και στη συνέχεια σημείωσε μεγάλη μείωση το 2011 στις 188.000.

___________
*Από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2013, το πλαφόν μικροαπασχόλησης ανέβηκε στα 450 € και μεσοαπασχόλησης στα 850 €.


​
Θέλω ωστόσο να σημειώσω εδώ το εξής, που θα μας το επιβεβαιώσει ίσως κάποιος γερμανόφωνος. Έχω διαβάσει ότι επειδή τα κοινωνικά επιδόματα στη Γερμανία είναι πολύ καλά και αρκετά ψηλά, οι γυναίκες συνήθως αποσύρονται από την αγορά εργασίας όταν κάνουν παιδιά και μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό (μονοψήφιο, αν θυμάμαι καλά) συνεχίζει να εργάζεται. Μάλιστα, τα τελευταία χρόνια στη Γερμανία γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να τις ξαναστρέφουν στην αγορά εργασίας.

Επομένως, θα ψάξω να δω εάν οι γυναίκες που απασχολούνται με τέτοιου είδους δουλειές είναι εργαζόμενες μητέρες, διότι τότε νομίζω πως αλλάζει αρκετά η παραπάνω εικόνα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος γερμανόφωνος να συνδράμει, θα ήταν πολύ καλό :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2015)

Επίσης, το ξαναδιαβάζω αυτό το γαλλικό αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται να υπάρχουν εργοδοτικές εισφορές και να μην έχει δικαιώματα επιδομάτων ο εργαζόμενος. Ή έχω κάνει κανένα λάθος κατανόησης, ή ο συντάκτης του κειμένου δεν τα γράφει και πολύ καθαρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

Κι εγώ ξανακοιτάζω την έκθεση που τσιτάρισα πιο πάνω και είδα ότι έχει στοιχεία δεκαετίας (Πίνακες C κ.επ.), από τα οποία φαίνεται ότι το σύνολο των εργαζομένων με αυτόν τον τρόπο ήταν πάντα στην τάξη των 6+ εκατ. (ποτέ δεν φτάνουν τα 7 εκ) και η αναλογία γυναικών προς άνδρες 2:1. Υποθέτω ότι η γαλλική στατιστική περιλαμβάνει ίσως και τα άλλα δύο είδη εργασιών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, το ξαναδιαβάζω αυτό το γαλλικό αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται να υπάρχουν εργοδοτικές εισφορές και να μην έχει δικαιώματα επιδομάτων ο εργαζόμενος. Ή έχω κάνει κανένα λάθος κατανόησης, ή ο συντάκτης του κειμένου δεν τα γράφει και πολύ καθαρά.



Ως προς αυτό, το καταλαβαίνω σε μια λογική κινήτρων-αντικινήτρων. Αυξημένες εργοδοτικές εισφορές υπέρ του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος και κατά της επιθυμίας του εργοδότη να καταφεύγει σε τέτοιες λύσεις, μειωμένα δικαιώματα για τον εργαζόμενο ώστε να μην εφησυχάζει και να ψάχνει βελτίωση.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά οι εισφορές τι γίνονται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2015)

Οι εισφορές πηγαίνουν στον δημόσιο ασφαλιστικό κορβανά. Ο σχεδιασμός αποβλέπει εμφανώς σε μη μόνιμη λύση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2015)

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι οι λεπτομέρειες της εφαρμογής του συγκεκριμένου αλλά το ότι υπάρχει τόση δυσπιστία προς τα εργασιακά της ΕΕ, παρόλο που και ο ίδιος ο rogne παραδέχεται ότι στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα είναι η εφαρμογή, όχι η ιδέα. 
Ε, ας απαιτήσουμε νομιμότητα. Ας απαιτήσουμε να εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι. 
Κι άμα γίνει αυτό πρώτα, μετά ανησυχούμε για τους νέους νόμους.


----------



## Earion (Jul 18, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Μια παράκληση προς Μοδεράτορες-ιδιοκτήτες: θα ήθελα να φύγει το όνομά μου από την εκκίνηση αυτού του νήματος. Δεν σκόπευα ποτέ και ούτε σκοπεύω στο μέλλον να ανοίξω πολιτικό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία. Μπορεί να συνεισφέρω πού και πού, αλλά όχι να το ξεκινήσω κιόλας... Αν πάλι δεν γίνεται, ας είναι.



Αζιμούθιε, θα ήθελα να μου δώσεις μια εξήγηση γι’ αυτό, έστω και κατ’ ιδίαν. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ του να συνεισφέρεις πού και πού στο πολιτικό φόρουμ και του να ξεκινάς ένα νήμα σ’ αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Θέλω ωστόσο να σημειώσω εδώ το εξής, που θα μας το επιβεβαιώσει ίσως κάποιος γερμανόφωνος. Έχω διαβάσει ότι επειδή τα κοινωνικά επιδόματα στη Γερμανία είναι πολύ καλά και αρκετά ψηλά, οι γυναίκες συνήθως αποσύρονται από την αγορά εργασίας όταν κάνουν παιδιά και μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό (μονοψήφιο, αν θυμάμαι καλά) συνεχίζει να εργάζεται. Μάλιστα, τα τελευταία χρόνια στη Γερμανία γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να τις ξαναστρέφουν στην αγορά εργασίας.
> 
> Επομένως, θα ψάξω να δω εάν οι γυναίκες που απασχολούνται με τέτοιου είδους δουλειές είναι εργαζόμενες μητέρες, διότι τότε νομίζω πως αλλάζει αρκετά η παραπάνω εικόνα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος γερμανόφωνος να συνδράμει, θα ήταν πολύ καλό :)



Why do so few German mothers go back to work?
Working mothers, unite!


----------

